
Moreutils: The utilities package every Linux developer should know (2015) - Tomte
https://rentes.github.io/unix/utilities/2015/07/27/moreutils-package/
======
JoshTriplett
I regularly use errno, ts, and sponge; I've found them quite useful.

errno helps when you find yourself with a raw error number in a debugger, log,
trace, or memory dump, or if you just want to figure out the most sensible
errno code for your API to return.

"ts %.s" helps when debugging how long a program takes.

sponge solves the "read this file, process it, write the same file back out"
problem.

